# LET"S PLAY>>>HOW MANY PUPPIES DO YOU SEE?COUNT????



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Xena looking swvelt before gaining 20 pounds of puppies









What do you think about the number?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

At least 8


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

ooohhhh, I love this game.

I see 10 for sure. So probably going to say 12. 8 girls and 4 boys


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDSunshineooohhhh, I love this game.
> 
> I see 10 for sure. So probably going to say 12. 8 girls and 4 boys



Wow you can see the sex characteristics too?







You are GOOD....How'd you do that


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

i'm seeing 11...i think


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I am magic.... Well the first was counting and the other was a guess!


----------



## samralf (Dec 23, 2008)

I see 10 pups so I guess 10.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow, when is she due?


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

@ Feb 11th

This is her first litter!


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

oh my. I haven't a clue. I see lots of spines, but then I don't know if it is a spine or rib cage I am seeing. I've never seen a dog xray while pregnant. Pretty cool.

What is the magic number?? (or will you not know til they are OUT).


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Two ways you can count...one way is heads...one way is counting spines.

I always x ray if this is a first litter for the female. I want to know how many AT LEAST to expect. I've heard too many horror stories about people thinking their bitch was done whelping only to discover she was NOT and still had puppies inside after way too many hours.

This x ray is on film. I asked my vet when they were going to be getting a splendid digital machine and she said something about "pigs flying????"


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

i can only see 10..what was the official count?


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: dresdeni can only see 10..what was the official count?


Official count only comes AFTER whelping.......time will tell...but one thing I know is counts , for me, anyway have always been short of the actual amount in there, especially if it is a large litter, I'm just saying.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

wow!!! that is the first u/s I have ever seen of a pregnant dog...WOW!!!! That is crazy!!!! All those spines and ribs and skulls in there! <faint>

Cant wait to see them all!


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

I count 10, possibly 11...


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm going with 13. That is the number my Lacy had.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

10 and if there are more you can give 1 to me









congrats on the litter can't wait to see pictures of them


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

I think I see 10 Holy Moly!!!


----------



## kkalligher (Jan 29, 2010)

I see 11.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I see atleast 10......can't wait to see pics after they are born


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Um, a lot?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

13


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Sagelfn10 and if there are more you can give 1 to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, I'm going with this answer esp. if Blackjack is the sire....... LOL

My guess is at least 10 +


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh MAMA I feel for you! She is going to have her paws full







, I counted 12 and I think maybe one more but I can't tell.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LuvourGSs
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Sagelfn10 and if there are more you can give 1 to me
> ...


Yes of course Blackjack is the daddy









My vet says my females are "super ovulators and Blackjack has the super juice!"


----------



## edthatsme (Feb 6, 2010)

my girl friend says 13 and thats half asleep... i think 10


----------



## ShepherdsField (Jan 30, 2010)

I think I see 12! Definately 11! Since at least one always hides in the back, I'm voting for 12, maybe 13, but feeling evens here, so lets guess 6 boys 6 girls. 

What do we win if we guess right?


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

I think 10


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

How is our Momma doing? Do we have any babies yet?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...r-xray-my-pregnant-xena-well-here-result.html

Yes, pups have been born, total of 8!


----------

